# A New Low



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes,

I have heard it.

Cher Lloyd's new song 'Swagger Jagger' is being played on Radio 1.

Words cannot describe how terrible it is. It makes Cheryl Cole seem like Mary J.

It's a new low for pop music and i think i have met my Radio 2 moment.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Gruffs said:


> Yes,
> 
> I have heard it.
> 
> ...


Who? Never heard of this character!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Think yourself lucky.

Awful music from an awful bratish little ****.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I'm actually quite surprised you're still on Radio 1 mate to be perfectly honest!

Gave up that station back in the early '00s myself.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I listen to radio 2,Radio 1 is total tosh.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Serves you right for listening to radio1.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Radio 2 is far better, realised that when I was 16!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I seem to be in the middle atm.

I'm too old for R1 which seem to cater to students and 13 year olds. and too young for R2 that are still sticking with Ken Bruce and music from the 70s and electro-pop from teh 80s which was rubbish then.

I want a station that plays good music from all eras not the popular music from a particular one. 

I like some modern (Katy B's album is pretty good for example) and I like some old. 

But Cher Lloyd's single is rubbish even for today's modern regurgitated stuff.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

We have absolute classic rock or absolute 00s on in work unless the breakfast show prick is on in which case we listen to Chris Evans on R2.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I gave up with the radio years back. I used to love John Peel and could keep an ear on new worthwhile bands from his show, but i've not got the quite the same passion as i did back in the 80's & 90's.

Nowadays i only ever listen to CDs (mainly in the car) packed full of mp3s chosen by me. It's like listening to the perfect radio station, they are always playing a song i love 

New bands these days tend to come from recommendation from people i know or reading posts on here and the like (or asking for some inspiration - DW recommendations have helped me discover Alexisonfire, Thrice & Smoke or Fire which has been lodged in the car stereo for months now, i love it).

No doubt i will hear of this Cher woman when the kids tell me how annoying it is and play it on their ipod. God i sound old


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I actually find that I'm discovering new old bands and delving into their back catalogue. I've just got into AC/DC throught the Iron man sound track and I'm loving it. For me if a band can't perform well live I'm not interested!!


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

I haven't got the patience to listen to the radio either.


----------



## Harwoodandy (Feb 27, 2010)

Gruffs said:


> It's a new low for pop music and i think i have met my Radio 2 moment.


Welcome to the dark side......:wave:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Gruffs said:


> Yes,
> 
> I have heard it.
> 
> ...


Get it done... Listen to Radio 2 in the mornings and drivetime... sometimes to the blues hr or whatever if I'm running late. They play some good stuff.

Led Zep, Cream, etc... in with more modern stuff!


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Gruffs said:


> I seem to be in the middle atm.
> 
> I'm too old for R1 which seem to cater to students and 13 year olds. and too young for R2 that are still sticking with Ken Bruce and music from the 70s and electro-pop from teh 80s which was rubbish then.
> 
> I want a station that plays good music from all eras not the popular music from a particular one.


6Music it is then. But you can't get it in the car...

Zane Lowe on Radio 1 reminds me of John Peel - although not quite as extreme.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

id still give her one regardless of ****ty song


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

How about stop being a sheep & listen to the music you choose to & not let any radio station decide for you :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> How about stop being a sheep & listen to the music you choose to & not let any radio station decide for you :thumb:


+1 
60 gig ipod plugged into my usb in the car full time, so i chose what i want to hear.
linked to the bose sound system with custom amp and sub, for that chest banging rock feel


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

jay_bmw said:


> id still give her one regardless of ****ty song


She's an ugly little crack whore


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

bigmc said:


> She's an ugly little crack whore


dont care - love to knock her back doors out


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i heard the song for the first time last night on mtv (couldn't sleep.. been well over a year since i've watched the music channels) and it was so bad it was hard to turn it off..

the sheer enjoyment of watching her make an ar*e of herself with that song gave me pleasure..
don't like her.. the song is complete sh*t, but i would probably give her one if she agreed to stop acting like a moany child!!
fu*king bugged me the amount of times i would see her in the paper when that cr*p was on tv.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> +1
> 60 gig ipod plugged into my usb in the car full time, so i chose what i want to hear.
> linked to the bose sound system with custom amp and sub, for that chest banging rock feel


Good man! 
Feels great don't it, I've not listened to the radio intentionally since i was 11 ! :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Still have to listen to the radio all day at work usually. Real radio


----------

